# '65 Dodge A100 MONSTER truck build!



## -Hemi-

*'65 Dodge A100 "Doomz Day" Monster truck build!*

So as a new member I was wondering what I to post first? Things to do to it, so.....As that new member, I'll post a "secret" to those who MAY know me from other sites. MY Avatar ought to give it away too.....LOL BUT this model well, its something I've designed from 3 models of the SAME model I have, all 3 of them will be made, differently!










Frame has been "beefed" up just a tad, (IF your familiar with the kit you'll know!) And then the suspension removed from the "Donor" truck to be fitted, BACKWARDS to the frame. Why "backwards"? WELL the length of the truck and I wanted to keep the "Quad-Tracks" centered in the actual wheel openings of the truck. This was done by using the "shorter" end of the suspension to the ends of the frame as these parts ARE NOT centered over the axles! All is mounted solid, and looks pretty clean, I may go back and add a bit more "beef" in and around the mounts for the suspension...










AFTER the frame was sort of figured out, I had thought about engine, and placement. This engine as you know is pretty big! The length is even so, as well as width. SO, I took and placed it all around in the bed to see what best "fits" the space, given and work with it. This required some pretty serious modifications. One such, was to cut off the tail cone of the Transmission, As I wanted to keep the transfer case somewhat centered in the truck, like a older built, real one.










Because of the engines placement, and the intent of how I'm going to complete the top end of this engine, its going to be mounted, backwards! The Blower "Hat" will not be at all. (I'm saving a few "secrets" here for a surprise when its all done!) But, there are some good ideas coming! But have a look at how wide this motor is!










Then the interior floor plating. I had to figure out how that was all going to work, I have yet to figure out radiator placement and such for the engine and how all of this will come together, I thought about looking into a "gator 'net" for the tailgate and putting the radiator BEHIND the engine with a couple electric fnas on it to suck or push the air though it the other way instead of the conventional way, it only needs cross flow of air to cool the fluid inside so.....










Then, I got an "under" shot....I think I have plenty of clearance, huh? AND there isn't any axles or Quads in place YET! I've got to build them!

ENJOY! More to follow!


----------



## vypurr59

Keep it coming Hemi. This has the makings of a great build.


----------



## -Hemi-

vypurr,
Ohhh its coming! Currently, since these pics were taken its got the engine almost ready to go in place, and the transfer case is in place. I have to figure out some areas for the radiator and get some of the frame work squared away and the frame itself, will be ready for paint...... Little ways off from that yet but not far. Its come a long ways under the past 24 hours!


----------



## -Hemi-

So, a bit more to add to this build of mine. 

I got the engine placement, sorted, fitted, and sitting to a married Transfer Case, Originally, I was going to do a divorced transfer case, BUT the length of this model prohibits that, (to short of wheel base)










A LOT of hacking on the frame, building non-existent engine mounts, and cutting the floor boards out of the bed to get it all to fit in place, WHAT FUN it was!










THEN, the fun, I had to cut the floor boards a bit to get it all to fit PLUS after the engine was "fitted" go back, and trim the floor boards even more, to add in the exhaust the engine needed! That was fun, to do just to keep the work nice and clean!










With the engine in place, and sitting as close as I can get it, puts the transfer case almost mid-ship to the model. Which gives me plenty of space, to add in custom made drive shafts, as well as a "parking brake" off the top rear-most transmission connection to the transfer case. This ought to prove a fun bit of detailing for me! As I plan to use as big-a-part "Brake Drum" as I can fit in this area (pretty tight quarters!) 



















Motor still sits what seems to be pretty low slung, not that I'm complaining, BUT, it will sit low enough to just be visible when all together in the location its seen here. All this makes is adding the exhaust manifolds or Headers a bit more difficult. BUT, I'll shoe-horn them in as needed (I think, I may have that issue already sorted out to this point!)










My only biggest concern for this evening, was how to shoe-horn a set of either Exhaust headers in place, OR a set of exhaust manifolds....Wasn't to much "room" for error to say the least! Its a tight fit. EVEN sitting in the bed of this truck, could you imagine putting this thing in the "stock" location!? The Blower "hat" would be sticking out the roof of the cab, as it be normally in the hood! LOL (Tho, that be kinda cool I think) Not to "driver" friendly to say the least, (no room for him to sit), altho he could have a vibrating "hot seat" and sit on a valve cover I suppose! LOL










After all of this, I sat out to see if I could "close" up the hole that was behind the insert, of the floor inside the cab seen in a couple of posts above to make it all a hole-less floor inside the cab, A LOT has to be done underneath this and have a place to mount things such as gear shift linkage, and transfer case linkage, as well as parking brake or "viewing" brake lines as well as some sort of steering lines, (NOT sure what that may consist of yet, well see....) I also have lines to run into the dash area as well....Plus inside the cab, will be the battery location possible other items that would normally be "under the hood" so to speak, As there will only be one racing seat in this! THEN the fun, I need to add a fuel cell....I think that may wind up in the factory "engine location" to even the frame build out alittle. 










BUT I'll mention here, I got a few secrets that are coming to go along with this build, just because, I can....Always the anticipation of surprise with me. you just never know!

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

Great Caesar's Ghost !!! What a monstrous monstrosity you are building here !! I've always thought the Dodge A100 was one of the strangest looking vehicles to ever roll off an assembly line. Almost ugly,....but at the same time it was sort of like an ugly little dog, that you can't help but love.

It definitely had a unique look to it. And was in a class of it's own. It seems to me that there used to be an A100 called the Little Red Wagon that did wheelies. I think it was an A100 anyway.
But I certainly never seen a monster truck version. So I'm looking forward to seeing this completed.
So far, it looks fantastic ! :thumbsup:


----------



## vypurr59

As for the exhaust problem, you could use some upswept pipes, or just mount them like a drag boat, by reversing the sides (left side pipe on right side) I am sure the upswept could be made very easy out of solder.


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH10664 said:


> Great Caesar's Ghost !!! What a monstrous monstrosity you are building here !! I've always thought the Dodge A100 was one of the strangest looking vehicles to ever roll off an assembly line. Almost ugly,....but at the same time it was sort of like an ugly little dog, that you can't help but love.
> 
> It definitely had a unique look to it. And was in a class of it's own. It seems to me that there used to be an A100 called the Little Red Wagon that did wheelies. I think it was an A100 anyway.
> But I certainly never seen a monster truck version. So I'm looking forward to seeing this completed.
> So far, it looks fantastic ! :thumbsup:


You would be absolutely CORRECT, thats what this model began life to be! I got 2 kits both were the same of the "Little Red Wagon" Wheelstander.....One of them, will be the factory Little Red Wagon....The other, is seen here....I was going to make it a regular ole "street" car or well truck till I found the USA-1 truck at a yard sale for parts.....Was pre-built by a child so....Didn't hurt my feelings to use it as a parts donor!

vypurr,
You would be right on the upswept exhaust, BUT what you don't know, is the secret, I'm holding back on.. LOL -I'll leave it at that for now....As when I have it all figured out, you'll see what I have up both my sleeves when it comes out in a picture as this truck comes together.

Remember, I'm "designing" the motor still, and there are more things to happen to it, Its merely seen here being "fitted" to see what I can and can't do...And how I want to go about the things i want to add and the space limits me, and how to get around the limitations....BUT thats to say, I'm holding back a couple secrets I plan to add to the engine! 

I'd love to be able to find a set of Boat Headers for it tho, I think they'd look and work for what I have planned! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Well, now this is something different! I'll be checking this out as it goes along. It looks good so far


----------



## vypurr59

-Hemi- said:


> vypurr,
> You would be right on the upswept exhaust, BUT what you don't know, is the secret, I'm holding back on.. LOL -I'll leave it at that for now....As when I have it all figured out, you'll see what I have up both my sleeves when it comes out in a picture as this truck comes together.
> 
> Remember, I'm "designing" the motor still, and there are more things to happen to it, Its merely seen here being "fitted" to see what I can and can't do...And how I want to go about the things i want to add and the space limits me, and how to get around the limitations....BUT thats to say, I'm holding back a couple secrets I plan to add to the engine!
> 
> I'd love to be able to find a set of Boat Headers for it tho, I think they'd look and work for what I have planned! :thumbsup:


I possibly knew you had some tricks in your toolbox!! Was just offering some of my thoughts, even I they are as warped as yours LOL
Was looking through my parts box, and all I have are small block Chevy headers.


----------



## -Hemi-

vypurr,
Ohh I get it! Believe me, Altho, I got the issue remedied without a loto f fuss, PLUS, the parts were stock Mopar model parts (I'm TRYING to keep, things somewhat "factory" or well "OEM" to some extent, as the old Mopar ad went "Factory made Muscle Cars" with a picture of a 440-6 in it.

BUT, the boat headers, there was a kit made with I think a '60 something Chevy, that pulled a trailer with a Hemi powered boat.....SO, but it turns out that I am not going to need to go that route!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Lookin' sweet Hemi! keep it comin'!


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Whiskey! I've gotten a short ways BUT, I've got 50 other things going too, not to mention "life" things that drives me insane and thats really a short drive anyway, for me at least! LOL

More pics to come tho.....I got a few to take to "catch up" so....


----------



## robmodelbuilder73

*wow thats gonna be awesome*

That is gonna be super build coming along nicely


----------



## -Hemi-

THANKS! Its come a little more then whats seen here! I just haven't gotten pictures of it yet, as I'm working on others and going to get pics of them all at once as I get this "round" done and get ready, for the next one!

The hardest part so far was getting exhaust manifolds on it, to fit, and be able to go off from that point with the rest of the engine!

1100 Holley Double pumper Carburetors are next to be fitted to the fine power plant seen here!


----------



## -Hemi-

I had some SERIOUS thinking/designing to do on this model. Why might you ask? I need to add some stuff to the engine, and that "stuff" is that "secret" I mentioned a while ago, and never gave anyone ANY influence on....WELL now, some of it, will come together!

Have a look for yourself:










Notice whats BEHIND the engine pointing to the FRONT of the truck! LOL Talk about serious horse power in plastic, only this detail is brass AND solder glued together and in some areas actually "soldered" together....Adds a slight bit of weight, BUT looks the part, as I wanted it too! I have some "fill" to add here and there, that will be done from a tube to sort of, close gaps and such with little to no sanding, if I can help it....THEN, I have to paint all of it....BUT It does need some more detail added before any of that can be done, as I want to close the gaps up now as the detail will make that fill adding part of the build almost/near impossible!










NOTICE the exhaust pipes and where they go.....I think thats an AWESOME way to exit. Something different!!!!! I've also thought of adding a "Y" and having "stacks" with a box that close flow to go one way or the other....Kinda like a "dump valve" or waste valve like used on a turbo set up to bypass induction, BUT, not yet, I've got some other details to come up with first.....










As you can see, I got the aftercooler made to fit, and "placed" its NOT glued, nothing is, except whats on the motor as I have to get this all out of the body to paint the frame and do other details with it not in place....SO, I've got to add a regular radiator yet, this will be a "stand-off" from the aftercooler, and will be "fed" by means of openings in the rear of both front wheel wells....NOT the grill! You will see this as I approach that end of detailing the whole works!










This pic shows a little better of how the stock Mopar manifolds are coupled to the custom made turbo's....They will have another pipe coming off them, that will sit atop the plenum that will sit on the carburetors that I still have to make, and then the intake air will go through a rather large blower "hat" but with NO "butterflies" in it.....Just a set back-in, filter seen from the front of the truck....

Thats it for now, BUT a lot of detail for this is to come! Stay tuned!

ENJOY!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, far out, man! Nice job


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Scott,
Thats what my moto stands for. "Plastic Horsepower" LOL

A little work, sure, but when done, pleasing to look at.....


----------



## whiskeyrat

Hemi the exhaust and turbos are fantastic! How on earth did you manage to bend the tube so perfectly around such a small radius?? Awesome work my friend! I used to work next door to a fella who had twin turbos set up on his 74 Duster 340, it was a monster just like this!


----------



## -Hemi-

Whiskey,
WELL there is a trade secret....The brass pipe is just that, brass pipe....The secret is the "silver" stuff, thats NOT pipe at all! Thats actual REAL pipe solder bent to look like pipe....Sadly, I didn't "polish" it so....It will be painted to match the rest of the silver color on the engine which is Testors "Flat Aluminum" paint..

As for "bending" I have a few tools for such, they aren't perfect....Not sure If I go back to re-do them or leave as-is to look as tho mistakes were made but those were the only corners, cut....LOL

Your friend with the twin turbo 340, it have dual blowers too? Be a TON of boost on those main bearings in real life! (As much as I'd love to say, this engine here could have been real, (the block and heads, sure) BUT double blowers and twin turbo's, isn't something EVER gonna happen UNLESS its on a rather heavily built lower end big block, and man, let me tell ya, it have to be a SERIOUS design on the bearing end of that crank, thats a TON of downward pressure on it....God sake, it have to be a forged crank made from Titanium, NOT just "coated" with it....LOL Be some engine, the pressure would somewhere blow it apart....BUT it sure is a nice thought, yeah?


----------



## wildbill63

Rick Dobbertin's J2000 and '65 Nova :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

wildbill63 said:


> Rick Dobbertin's J2000 and '65 Nova :thumbsup:
> View attachment 188906
> View attachment 188907


That second pic, the carburetion set up is WILD! AWESOME pics man, thanks!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Holy cow those two setups are incredible!! *Hemi* you got your work cut out for ya!


----------



## -Hemi-

Whiskey,
Yeah, you know it tho, I got my work cut out on this one....I plan to super detail the whole turbo set up....oil lines, and such, as those 2 turbo's are going to be fluid floating shafting, so.. this is why the oil pan seen under the engine, as it has 2 "sumps" in it....both are deep too, so, one for the oil pump of the engine one for the oil needed for the twin turbo's....The oil will be able this way to be "swapped" in an out for one collection area. Which will also have dual oil filters as well, one for set for the engine, one set for the turbo lubrication.....

Just think, I get to pipe ALL OF THIS in too! LOL What what fun I'll have!

Then, I got all the turbo "wastegate" piping too.....thats the very next part I need to figure out...

Ya can't tell, I'm having fun wih this can ya?


----------



## Peatbog

Wow! I like it.


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Peatbog....I've got things "on hold" right now as I'm doing, another small project called molding. I mold my own detail parts as needed and have been for the past 20 years BUT more to it goes to the parts, I'm molding Mopar engines and all sorts of parts whether OEM looking or Aftermarket looking ones, just to have a continuous supply as I need them or desire to trade for other parts so.....

I will be doing intense detail to this truck when I'm "caught up" with the molding of parts as I got a little ways to go, (I actually have more molds to be made) so....

Thanks! I get to figuring a little I may end up make a "master copy" of those turbos and mold a set....just for the fun of it!


----------



## -Hemi-

I thought since I mentioned it, I'd get right down to business! LOL










This picture shows the PCV lines, "PCV" Positive Crankcase Ventilation, this takes combusted gases within the crankcase and puts them BACK into the carburetor for a re-burning effect, todays cars this gives way better MPG road BUT also helps power too, makes the engine more efficient! Burning as close to 100% of the petro put into a cylinder! Times that by 8, you get a couple extra ponies at the flywheel!










This one showing the lines, what they're for and how it all looks together...



















This is that "Turbo T" for air intake, this is the acceptor for the pipe yet to be made as this will go to a "blower hat"...That sits a top a plenum, thats the supply of air from the aftercooler....



















The above pictures show oil pan lines that are turbo lube supply lines, notice, the split oil pan.....This is to keep the oil moving through the engine and exchange from time to time through a single oil filter, which is the front line seen here.



















Other side, showing Turbo lube "return" line, going back into the oil pan, notice location from "supply" to "return" Supply comes from the bottom of the pan, internal pump, to be "returned" at the top of the oil pan.

MORE to come following these messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

So now comes the frame....AND what is connected to the frame? Well suspension, BUT whats connected to that? Suspension I mean, meaning, the axles? THE WHEELS! OHHH NO, NOT wheels for me! TANK TRACKS!



















Not just ANY tank tracks will do, not for my crazy in the head-self! NO WAY, I have to the most difficult damned track type made, WHY you ask? Cuz I'm me and hard headed! Nahhhh not really, just the tracks made one link at a time allows me to make them as i need to to fit FOUR "tracks" to make this monster truck a "QUAD-Track" monster truck! Why not? It afterall is "DOOMZ DAY" right? LOL










Then a shot of the frame and detail work I've done....So far, it fits, I even used one of the original "Motor Mounts" to be a "DUAL" fuel filter mount! Not that its in place now BUT it will be, AFTER the frame has all it needs to become flat black....FIRST, before ANY detail really is added!

So then, I got the pics of the engine and a little of the frame, AND then that HUGE engine needs coolant, right? WELL, yes, sure, BUT how? Not only a Radiator, but a turbo aftercooler too........ ALL in one, mounted......BACKWARDS, just like everything else on this build!

Ohh yeah, believe me, its ALL wired in too! The fans are "electric" so....










3 fans, 2 on the radiator, and one larger one on the aftercooler, so there are 3 different color wires for each fan coming from the fan, to the control box, with yep you guessed it one open hole with no wire that will lead to the cab!

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

Geez Louise Dude !!! I think you could complicate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich :tongue: !!! But I bet it would be one wicked looking sandwich :thumbsup: I was wondering what the big surprise was going to be. I once thought you might turn it into the wildest and fastest snowmobile. But I wasn't expecting all this.
So far what I'm seeing is off the wall wicked ! Can't wait to see this thing as it progresses !!


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH10664 said:


> Geez Louise Dude !!! I think you could complicate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich :tongue: !!! But I bet it would be one wicked looking sandwich :thumbsup: I was wondering what the big surprise was going to be. I once thought you might turn it into the wildest and fastest snowmobile. But I wasn't expecting all this.
> So far what I'm seeing is off the wall wicked ! Can't wait to see this thing as it progresses !!


Thanks guy! Thats what keeps me goin....Believe it or not.............This is the ONLY overly complicated model car/truck I'm building! The rest I'm building or straight stock, except for the actual "Little Red Wagon" same model seen here, just a quarter mile wheelie wagon.....that raced back in the late 60's all the way into the 1980's, BUT this one seen here is of my own design.....Not to mention, most of the "normal" auto designers would have NEVER went to the lengths I have with a real auto never mind something like this....

BUT, it sure is FUN to design something off the wall wicked, right? It afterall is "DoomZ Day" named after the Mopar engine that powers it "426 Dooms Day Hemi" dating from 1966..... 

Complicated PB&J???? Dunno, wicked as it may seem, I really am not a complicated guy.....:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## DCH10664

This is the kind of build I like to see. Someone with a good imagination and a sense of real world mechanics to back it up. 
For example, I know a lot of guy that may have built up a big engine and put it in this model. Some of them may have even went as far as to put in the radiator and turbo after cooler. But very few would have thought to, and/or go to the trouble to, make the radiator air intakes as you have.

Myself, having built some unusual vehicles in real-life. I look at these kind of little details. And you are doing an excellent job ! And when I said "complicated", I was mainly referring to those tank tracks. They look like they are going to be a major pain in the rear to assemble.


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH,
Well theres a little to be learned with me here.....I have built real engines to some extent like this, NOT dual blown, NOT dual turbo'd, BUT, I have done my share of blowers in real life, (ON MOPAR engine none-the-less too....AND the first and last engines I put real blowers on, were '66 Hemi's both were 426's!) BUT, I have NEVER worked on a "Turbo aspirated" engine, never once! I had some knowledge to them, but, never got my hands dirty on one so to speak...SO, I had to take what I knew, add in some performance stuff to it, and do a little online research to make it all fall into place, specially on this build.....Thats why, I went through all the pics I took and "labeled" them, right in the pictures.....Because, those who don't know, will see the investment of knowledge I took on, when I started! See, my "stock built street cars" will have all the needed and seen wiring and piping as a real one does! Including brake lines (complicated sure!) BUT fun as heck to attempt and even do, in the end, when any one of those models are done, then take a look, step back and think, I made that look not like a model (even tho it is) but real....to the point of being a replica......To me the fun, is the detail, and how much you can put into a model.....

So, for instance, look at the PCV valve, thats a turned piece of aluminum, that I polished, on my lathe....I then also turned and made the 2 "T's" that the other 2 lined couple into to go to the rear of the rear carburetor! Thats 4 small details, I made myself! AND if ya look, that "line" the hard line I mean is braided, or well, looks to be....You'll NEVER guess what I used to make that!

THEN another one thats an interesting detail, the radiator, the actual FRONT radiator, the larger one.....The electric fans on that, ARE NOT model car details at all! Those are HO scale diesel Engine "train" fans thats seen there, there are 2 of them! PERFECTLY sized for such a build! The rear most fan on the aftercooler, is a model car detail from a '70 Dodge Coronet Super Bee "Pro-Stock" model! I think the whole apparatus looks GREAT!

Ohh and believe me, this is all you'll see on this build! I got some other ideas for this crazy build! (I have to make my OWN drive shafts too, U-Joints and all!)

Thanks tho! I appreciate the following! It helps to make me think what crazy detail I can make up next to be realistic, even tho, I know in real life this engine would NOT hold together.....twin turbo's feeding twin blowers? REALLY? It blow the crank right through the windage tray and out the oil pan with the bearings attached! LOL


----------



## whiskeyrat

Hemi this is a _fantastic_ little project, the amount of thought you put in to how you were going to lay everything out... very impressive. The engine and turbo setup is awesome! And _*TANK TRACKS???*_ You are crazy! But I love it! So will this be an A100 Snowmobile?


----------



## -Hemi-

Whiskey, first off THANKS! I did not plan this as you see it, I've been designing as I go....Making each and every part work for its well performance, OR location....See, with the engine location, in the very beginning, I planned to use "zoomie" headers, like used for top fuel drag racing, BUT then thought to add twin turbo's that ruled out the zommie headers so. then I had the thought well boat headers, couldn't locate any, and then seen the factory 426 Hemi manifolds....Fit perfectly in place with very little modification, to them the engine or surroundings....So....See? But then what about the exhaust? where or how does it "exit" the truck bed? WELL out the tail light openings is PERFECT, and I plan to have turned aluminum fittings to go as the "bezel" surrounding the pipe as it goes just past the body! With some sort of wild "tip", that I'm not sure on yet, but that gear in my head is turning too!

As for the tank tracks, NO, NO Snowmobile at all, just a right in yer face get the hell outta my way Monster Truck.....I think I've got that covered quite well actually, the get the hell outta my way with the looks of this beast!

Just a ill reported truck, for the Dodge A100, just mean as hell looking, and a stance to take crap from no other truck LOL

Thing is, I'm working on the tracks a little at a time, they sure are NOT the easiest ones to assemble, let me tell ya but the detail in them, is absolutely amazing....I just have to come up with a gear drive system for them yet....I got to get there "general shape" figured out first, needless to say a triangle on all 4 of them, BUT the "angles" are the part I'm playing with right now....I'm not sure where on earth I'm going to get 4 gears exactly the same to fit this one, something I have to be on the look out for so.....As there is absolutely nothing made to fit this that I can get readily to design it....I MAY end up having to make the gears myself, from round stock on my milling machine and dividing plate set up.....(All most sounds like I'm going to make it run) BOY that be cool!) But nahhhh, a static model is more then enough for this one! Bad enough I have to make the drive shafts to fit the thing, U-Joints and all!

I bet money tho, it will the first and only of its kind when I'm done!

The frame, right now is hanging, its painted black, and has a wrinkly finish to look like some sort of undercoating on it, I'll go back and do some fine brush painting detail on it before I'm all said and done! THEN comes the addition of all the fuel lines, to lead to a manifold to feed the carburetors and all....Its a wild detail build, is all I can say!

I'm pleased to know all thats following is cheering me on, it has that even with the local guys and my family, as it really is thinking outside the box!

More to come as progress happens, STAY TUNED!


----------



## DCH10664

I'm curious as to what shape these tank tracks are going to be. I've seen a conversion kit for four wheel drives that use four triangular tracks to replace the tires. Is that what you are going for ???


----------



## scottnkat

The tracks on this will just put it way over the top - I love the plan. Speaking of planning, you really must have laid out your plans for the turbos ahead of time. The setup and layout is great and I can't imagine just "winging it" and coming up with that. That's a fantastic job.


----------



## -Hemi-

Scott,
I'm about to blow yer mind. This WHOLE KIT is wung.........I've been "winging it" since I laid the first paint brush stroke! So, yes, the turbo's as you see them is a planned as I went detail! No plans at all, just in my head and what I fore seen as I was about to put headers (not on the model) onto the block, as they were just seconds before that, gonna be Zoomie headers! THEN it hit me like a Hemi at about 12 feet in the air falling off an engine hoist.....LOL TURBO's how and where? That was the starting question, THEN for a WEEK I sat out looking for detail parts! NOTHING to give this thing justice outside of buying an 18 wheeler and robbing its turbos would work (size) so......I made my own that following Saturday! Which are seen here!

I've always had an amazing knack for that sort of thing.....Thinking something, wondering how and then the thought is OK I got the how, where is to follow, and then the SEEN part like now!

Thanks man! The tracks, you got it man! They are coming too, I'm actually making my own gear drives for this build! Metal lathe has a slug in it now, turning the rollers, and then will go into the milling machine dividing set up to have 4 gears turned UNLESS, I figure out a way around having to do 4 identical parts from one, or something, we'll see.....I got to get the top of the tri-angle track, wheels turned first, I have to turn 2 more of them! I got 2 done already!

Fun, Fun FUN it is! Yeah, I'm enjoying it!


----------



## -Hemi-

Update, (without pics) BUT,....

The track "frames" are made, as far as the general shape and layout....ALL tank track wheels are out of the lathe, and the sub-frame work (stiffening up of the "triangle" plate, done, ONE has all its angle "iron" and "H" channel in place as a template for the following 3.

I'm in the works of adding the "roller" wheels (pressure wheels to keep track alignment) I just have to get my ideas together on how I plan to add struts, and mounts to each of the 3 PER track set....When done, the tracks will be "static" and will not roll (Although, that be cool if they did).

I'm currently pondering IF the shocks/struts, are going to be something "factory" model parts, OR custom made to fit the location, undecided at the moment. As I think about it, I have to add in a way to brace them as well, AND protect them from a beating, remember this is after all a monster truck for competition!

I also got to think of the color these will be, as the truck body itself, is gonna be Plum Crazy Purple (cuz I'm just "Plum Crazy"), and Top Banana Yellow, (BOTH Mopar colors) so....Tracks are going to be some sort of metal color, possibly some shade of gunmetal or the like, MAYBE "Graphite" in color with the cleats painted bright silver or "steel"....

HMMMMM


----------



## whiskeyrat

Took me a minute or two to envision what you had laid out, Hemi, but once I got the picture everything made sense... this oughta be pretty ingenious when all is said and done!

I think gunmetal would be a good color for the tracks, I use it to simulate all kinds of different metals, not just weapons... just adding some light or dark paint to vary the shade makes it pretty versatile. 

For the color of the truck body, between the two colors you mentioned I think I like Top Banana Yellow for this one, it's going to be way over the top so it should to be loud in exhaust AND in color!


----------



## -Hemi-

Scott and Whiskey....I tell ya both who would have EVER thought to make a '65 Dodge A100 truck, into a monster? (Besides me of course)????? I mean really, these little guys were ill reported as they were known as Dodges ugly duckling with a face only a mother could love....PLUS, they were uni-body, NO separate bed from the cab....OHHH Boy that justtruck a nerve, the engine I built for the model would seriously drive the driver nuts! LOL 2 blowers howling, and then 2 turbo's spooling up, what noise that make, AND I'm adding a 200 shot of NOS to this beast too.........WOW! Then the clunk of all metal tracks to add to the insane noise, I hope to God, the driver if one has ever existed, had good ear plugs, or a really LOUD radio! LOL

When my wife is home with the camera, wait. A LOT has been done since a couple days ago. the frame is painted, detailed, and that has been detail painted....... I've got 2 tracks done, NOT the frames to them, butthe actual track circle itself, 2 of them 46 links each! ONE link at a time!!!! I also, got one of the track "frames" done, or well really close done, its ALL scratch built, except for the existing tank tracks, and the tank wheels off the donor model from one of our GREAT members here that told me they would be a PITA, well he was right, BUT, WELL worth the aggravation specially for what I'm doing here....

Whiskey, The colors are difficult, really....My favorite color is Hemi orange, since I was a little kid, due to the ole War Horse, we both will have as models! BUT, I also favor Plum Crazy Purple, as its as crazy as I am. and it when I was a teenager working in a garage as a painter was a "Go get her" color. And it looks GREAT with the deep bright Banana yellow....Most like it with white striping, which isn't bad, but it surely goes well together with the dark purple and bright deep yellow.....

Wait....I got some serious painting to pull off on the body of this A100...You guys have no idea.......

I'm just fulla secrets to reveal on this one as it happens! Remember, a few postings ago, the "turbo's" was the first revealed secret, on an already dual blown Hemi....Its just doesn't quite....I mean I just revealed another one in this posting, I'm adding a 200 shot of NOS to boot...........LOL Remember, my moto......."PLASTIC HORSEPOWER", well I think you all must understand by now LOL

AND for those, last few posting of mere talking, I was talking it out to try and get my own head screwed back on straight, not to just "hear" or read it, but kinda like a sounding board, to see what interests it might spark in others....

Guys, I hate to say it, I think its finally sinking in......I'm a VERY detail orientated kinda guy, the more I can add, the better I like it and the more fun I have doing it.......And really? it is fun,. just to see how real I can make this or any other one I'm building, look as a "Show Car".....I have a fascination with show quality/looking cars all polished up, but I think I know why... the years I worked in the garage, and went to all the car shows as the garages "painter" back then I was mid-teens, into my early 20's....All that polished up "bling" chrome, or nice shiney see yourself in the paint job look, drew A LOT of attention, which a lot of times, it was cute girls and Well, the rest is history....Now 15-20 years later I'ma old fart, or becoming one! Not sure which, but the memories, you know? Its funny how you see things differently with age! And really, I just turned 36 Sept, 1st! My car "taste" has changed too.... I'm not out after all that gross horsepower, or all that shiney stuff, leave it factory, and save the era....Just once in awhile that wild side shows its self every now and again! For instance, look at my Monster Truck!? I'd love to have a real A100, street stock with a 426 Max-Wedge in it!!!!!! LOL


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH10664 said:


> I'm curious as to what shape these tank tracks are going to be. I've seen a conversion kit for four wheel drives that use four triangular tracks to replace the tires. Is that what you are going for ???


DCH,
Sorry I missed your posting....... to answer your question, YES, thats what I'm going for, sorta....The same general idea, but in a much larger size! The size of these "Quad-Tracks" I'm building is roughly half the size of a tank actual track length....Make sense? Also the "triangle" shape is just a scoosh taller then a normal monster truck tire and rim.....

Update, (again, without pics) BUT,....

1 of the track "frames" are made, as far as getting a link count for the tracks themself, (46 links makes one track for one track sub-assembly. I got it all done BUT adding in struts/shocks to keep tension on the actual tracks on the bottom, that the truck will ride on, the single roller is rigid mounted to the top as the track only needs it as a "guide"!

I've taken a couple of the "corner" wheels, and painted the back side of them, the wheels front AND back of that wheel is seen, and will be painted Top Banana Yellow, as the track frame structure, will be painted Plum Crazy Purple, to match and stand out for looks, the wheels have a rubber roller covering which the wheels ALL of them will have a flat black/rubber "face" or riding surface 

I think I may have to make my own struts/shocks for downward pressure on the rollers, just because of the way the track super structure is made. But thats OK, I only have 4 to make and if I double it, 8, which still isn't bad! 

I got 2 tracks assembled, as I said 46 links per corner....I am painting the tracks a silverish graphite color, NOT regular graphite, but has a bit more silver in with a hint of gun metal...... custom mix, and looks good! I do plan to make the cross "cleats" silver, to show just a hint of wear.....

And last but not least to use as a sounding board, here, I am thinking the wheels, they're going to be yellow, with the rolling surface flat black, or rubber colored, the hub.....center of the wheels, ALL of the bigger ones, IF I can pull off a enough of the same "hub caps" I'd make it have a chrome hub cap or cover, I think it set it off a bit....I MAY add a purple stripe inside on the "flat" surface, OR paint the lug nuts purple, just to make it look as its at a show, not in competition!

HMMMMM

I got to get pics of this, you guys, wait!

OHHH Stay tuned theres a few MORE secrets to be revealed on this one! 

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DCH10664

I'm not sure if the picture in my head and the finished product (the tracks) are going to look the same. But it sounds wicked ! And I certainly like the idea of the Banana Yellow and Plum Crazy Purple together. Sounds like a great combination of colors. Can't wait to see more. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

So, where to begin?

Ahhhh, we'll start with the frame! Its painted, flat black, with a flat clerar cote to give just a hint of texture to look like undercoating...

I've glossed the fuel tank/cell, to look as tho it has a epoxy resin coating on it....

THEN the fuel supply lines were addres, ALL braided "hard lines" to the transfercase cross-memeber, and the "to" line goes through a series of fuel filters, hanging on the underside of the frame, that may get a "skid" plate" for protection before I'm all said and done with it....

So have a look:










Looking at this picture you can see that gloss black round item that looks to be connected to the transfercase>? WELL that is a "Parking Brake". I've read that these are a lot like emergency brakes that basically make it sit still, which is used mostly around viewing crowds...NEVER used durring competitions!










Better view of the transfercase!










A bit of a view of the fuel tank/cell and lines to support it. As well as the dual fuel filters.










A bit better shot of the frame underside showing fuel line details!










Last but not least, a picture of the frame with just the engine setting in place for an idea of how it all looks!

ENJOY, More to come following these GRAND messages!


----------



## -Hemi-

So as you all have read, I been "pondering" tank track colors....I've custom mixed this color, its a lot of Graphite shade, with some silver added for shine, a bit of Steel added for depth, and then just a hint of Gun metal to give it some tone....










I then took the "cleat" in the track and with a silver Sharpie "paint marker" (Oil based) and made the edge bare metal, to look slightly, used....I don't often do weathering on model cars, but when I do, its VERY light, this will probably be thee only weathering on this entire model! (I'm after that "Show" look) so....

Anyway, I know your ALL waiting to see how I came up with the tracks and there shape by now, and I knew this when I started posting BUT to keep ya all at the edge of your seats, I waited till last! SO with further stall time, HAVE A LOOK!










Granted whats seen above is meraly a pile of parts! I know, ALL scratch built and ALL of what I been writting about in my postings with no pics....In this picture, you see about enough parts to assemble 2 tracks! Minus the track themself, they aren't in the pic at all....BUT, this is that "track frame" I was speaking of.....










This little gem ---^

Happens to be the bottom track guide wheels and frame work. I have a bit of detail yet to do to ALL 4 of them I'll need to make a strut apply downward pressure on for the actual truck to ride on this is the inside of the track frame. A little work is needed before I am happy with it, just got to get my ideas togwether as to how I'm going to carry it out!










NOW yer getting to see the work involved...This "tri-angle" is a track sub-frame, that supports the tracks, and all of the rollers! See that one single "pole"? That is a pivot point for the track guide to pivot on "This little gem" from the picture above!

As seen in this picture, the FRONT of these that will be looking at your face standing in fropnt of it, is to the LEFT.... The "Steep" side of the tri-angle, the rear "slope" will be on ALL 4 corners!










This picture is merely taken upside down....That single wheel seen there with all the structural bracing, is a carrier wheel guide, as you'll see in a moment, its not one that would need to be adjustable to the track as its in motion, this wheel merely carries the treack from one corner to the other, un-pressurized as it doesn't need to apply tension to the track, just needs to carry it!

More to come! L-O-N-G postings!!!! Makes for added postings, I won't do a posting all of these at once!

Stay tuned!


----------



## -Hemi-

So then, now that you seen the Drivers side front track frame, Hows about the back? of the track frame? Needless to say, This is pretty bare right now, I have some "H" beams to add here to prevent that "tri-angle" plate from curling over time and distorting the whole build in years to come so I have a few added details to put in place here to preventt hat and it looks like real stiffening parts anyway, as I'll get pictures of as time allows!










Now, comes the fun! You'll see the whole works together, all the parts, wheels guides, rollers, and TRACKS!










Forward facing, with the tracks on the frame with all the wheels in place, This is how the passenger side of the whole rig will look, notice the tracks themself, the "cleats" are "upside down" the point is facing the cab, NOT the ground....WHY? The out side edge, is facing the ground, TWO of those edges are better traction, on the outside of the track then one in a smaller area in the center, it distributes the weight better and for competition sake, I don't think loosing "grip" will be an issue, BUT it looks GREAT that way, ALL the treads on the tracks will be backwards.... For this very reason!



















And here ya go!!!!!!!!!!!!! This track is the front PASSENGER side unit. The whole truck, would be going forward in this direction. As seen I still haven't gotten my thoughts together on how I'm going to assemble and add in the strut, I know I have too, BUT I am not into making a mistake, these were not the easiest things to create never mind make 4 of them! SO, I'm building the other 2, and thinking of how I plan to go about the strut and the mounting there-of....

I think the whole thing so far, looks GREAT, I have some tweaking to do here and there on making them solid and mounting them to the truck rears but, I'm pleased on how they turned out so far!

And there ya have it....ENJOY!


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH10664 said:


> I'm not sure if the picture in my head and the finished product (the tracks) are going to look the same. But it sounds wicked ! And I certainly like the idea of the Banana Yellow and Plum Crazy Purple together. Sounds like a great combination of colors. Can't wait to see more. :thumbsup:


So, DCH, have a look and tell me if they look the same as you imagined! :thumbsup:

As far as the color, I have always liked that Dark Plum Crazy Purple on the older cars and trucks, BUT they always seem to accompany it with white....When the Banana yellow looks and goes well with it...

Sure is going to make it all stand out when I'm done!


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> So, DCH, have a look and tell me if they look the same as you imagined! :thumbsup:
> 
> As far as the color, I have always liked that Dark Plum Crazy Purple on the older cars and trucks, BUT they always seem to accompany it with white....When the Banana yellow looks and goes well with it...
> 
> Sure is going to make it all stand out when I'm done!


No, this isn't nearly what I had imagined. The tracks I had seen on the real life truck were perfectly triangular. And I have to admit that even on a real truck they looked quite toy-like. I much more prefer the off-set triangle tracks you have made. This may sound a bit strange, but your design has more "attitude" to it. I think it's all going to look cool and menacing at the same time when it finally comes together. BTW, love all the work you done on the frame ! Looks great ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH,
Most would have assumed they's be almost "perfect" triangles, BUT like you, I found that to look, awkward to say the least Just as you said the triangular ones that is symmetrical to themself, just was not pronounced as menacing to me....Which, as you see, I got that look integrated into them!

I tell ya, I toyed with the shape for about 2 days, till I came to a shape I liked, both on the computer and on paper....plus keep the link count down just a bit so that I had enough to do all 4 of them!

And then to set and work on this while I work on another model for someone is all fun!


----------



## DCH10664

This is the kind of tracks I had in mind. But as you can see, at least IMO, they really do look quite toy-like. And not at all intimidating. 
Of course, it might help if it were sitting up higher like your truck will be. But still I like your off-set triangle design much better.

I think you are on the right track (no pun intended) to making a wicked looked monster.


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH,
Yep those are the exact ones I was meaning too. they do look toy-like, and needless to say a bit like a small snowmobile as well! 

Those I designed and built are more to the tune of higher then a normal monster truck rubber tire and then that acute triangle shape...POINT of the triangle facing rearward too! Steep angle side is the "front" of the part....As you'll see when I get that far....Right now, I got a second pair of them to make!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Lookin great Hemi! Can't believe you actually found some track this size. I agree with the offset profile to the tracks, looks much better and less toy-like than symmetrical triangles. I LOVE the fuel line and filter details... looks like you're an "extra mile" guy like me!


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Whiskey!!!! I appreciate it, Yes with this one, I'm going the extra mile....I'll be doing some-what the same with the rest of my models, HOWEVER, not nearly as much scratchbuilding, in the rest, as there is in this one. A LOT of home made parts, as you can very well see!

I'm getting ready to paintthose track-frames....They, will be Plum Crazy, as the wheels will be Banana Yellow, I'm still pondering the "hub caps" being chrome, or not, we'll see! I have to see everything painted first to make a solid judgement on it.....A bit more "details" into the tracks as this is typed, I got some updates to get of the whole thing....

'Cuz, after I get them painted, I can begin working on getting them "set" on the Rockwell rear for the front set of tracks! Plus, you think this is something, theres yet another "secret" going to be revealed at that time!

As far as the frame goes, thats not all its getting, the fuel filter and lines.....I got a bunch more details up my sleeves! LOL

Stay tuned!


----------



## -Hemi-

So, as you all have read in the past, (I don't know) 10 postings of mine, I was debating the way or design of the bottom roller wheels "suspension? I just at the time, had to many ideas on how to do it (ANY ONE of them would have worked but...) I wanted the ONE that was the best for the application, of the Quad-Tracks to the truck itself and what it would be used for.

SO, here is what I thought to be the best:










As you can see, the top of that roller suspension, on the bottom, there is 2 "cylinders" connected to a mount post on the tracks frame. Then, you look, this "strut" design has 2 struts per track, giving equal downward pressure for the outside most portion of the track....Maintaining a good grip to the ground was the goal here....The struts were painted, 2 different shades of metal, the first being the "middle" color, "Steel" from Testors. The narrowest section painted "Silver Chrome" ALSO from Testors, and then the actual "body" of the strut, being white (company color) the "silverish" colors being parts of polished steel or grades of steel for wear and such. I then, painted the mount the same color as the roller wheels frame, this is a custom mix of paint, I made that was also seen on my transmission to this truck, the transfer case in the frame and various other places that "bare" cast iron would be seen. The WHOLE "white" area, will be painted Plum Crazy Purple also from Testors.... The rest, is to come, wheels power rollers, and all that, the tracks themself are now painted for the 2 almost complete track frames.

SO, what was I to do, while paint and glue was drying? WELL work on a project for a friend I took on, and was waiting his interior work to dry as well, I began to think of a little something different (as if this model isn't already, right?)

BODY WORK! WHAT, did I want the body to look like? (Was a pretty serious question in my mind!) So I got to looking at the body of the A100, and just kinda pondered for a minute....All in the while remembering what the "Little Red Wagon" looked like, Bill Golden, had originally used it as a drag racing truck, custom, in the beginning, he drove it in the "normal" driving location on the left hand side of the truck. Leaving the interior "complete" but lightened for speed. Later on as the truck was deemed for "show" and the wheelie stander era started, the driver seat was relocated, to lighten the front even more, by centering the whole works! This removed A LOT of complex steering "Bell Cranks" which could shed off up to 400 pounds right in front of the front axle! So, this truck, was re-done several times, including the motor....BUT, then it hit me, this truck ISN'T Bill Goldens "Little Red Wagon" anymore....Still a competition truck, BUT not for a quarter mile race! SO, with that said, thought of how much space was in the bed, and how much was engine and where was I to put the up coming battery, electricals (there is no "under the hood with this truck!), and any other small detail? WELL the passenger side area of the cab floor! This will include all those small details, and some "secrets" I haven't revealed yet.

WELL that being said, this model, both doors are to open as modeled. I am have rethought that one! Isn't no reason this truck needs a passenger side seat, nor any of those parts, so, this opened up a bit of "lost" space, as all the stuff, that would have been found in the bed, can now be placed in the passenger side of the truck!

SO, no passenger seat, not nothing but dash, and open floor space, WHY is a opening, or functional passenger side door needed? It isn't! SO, I started to "weld" it shut!










The door seams were welded shut with plastic welder from Tenax-7R. Once dry and the door was fitted to match the contour of the truck body, I then began to "feel" the seams to see how much filler was needed and to make a choice on the best possible filler to use (I originally was going to use REAL "Bondo" but, thats a lot of work for such a small area! AND more work then I'da been willing to do, AFTER the task done was to late to re-think it. SO, I used Some "Fix-All" adhesive, from "Super Glue" bought at the local Dollar Store, and then on the outside a drop or so, of "Crazy Glue" to harden the outside edge to make a sandable "crust".... The Fix-All adhesive stays somewhat flexible and not "hard" to be sanded, which is why I added the Crazy Glue....Plus, the added Crazy Glue, Adds just a touch of crust when cure, and "builds up the area a bit more for sanding, AND fills in the cracks that are not seen easily....

Then the fun! The door hinge openings! HUGE holes that go all the way inside the cab! THESE, had me stumped for a short while, as i had to yet again think up a way to "fill" them, yet be able to be sanded easily, with multiple contours in and around them!










Best filler again was same as the first I used on this project, the Fix-All adhesive, with a bit more Crazy Glue added to its outside surface, with a squirt of Baking Soda, to cure it instantly, and have a really "high-build" effect, for finishing the body work to the contours of the truck. Altho pretty smooth right now, I still have some sanding needing done BEFORE I seal it all with Lacquer clear coat just prior to the first wet sanding of the body.....Plus, I have some mold seams to sand down as well, (thought, I'd do the major body work first) and then graduate to the more lighter normal stuff)

ENJOY! More to come as time allows!


----------



## scottnkat

cool - nice update


----------



## -Hemi-

Scott,
THANKS! Its been a great build, with all currently involved, it has been something, I am pleased with the design so far of everything....The 2 track frames, I have built, right now, has the rear most side of it painted-Plum Crazy Purple, from Testors! This is gonna be some truck when its done..... Parts are starting to make it look like something, as it is really just in my head right now....BUT. you'll get to see it as it happens!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Excellent work so far... those 'wheel' assemblies are already great; with the tracks on and all assembled and painted they'll be awesome. This will be a fun build to watch come together!


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Whiskey! Its sure has been a lot of fun.....I'm enjoying every painstaking second of it. LOL And no thats not sarcasum, its true LOL

I love this sort of building....

The back sides of both those white track frames, is painted, as of this posting, I will go and do the other side, tomorrow, to complete the color, and then judge if it will need a second coat from that point.....


----------



## -Hemi-

So, Here again....

The "rollers" I've spoke about? I got them, painted, in that custom mix paint, that I've mentioned....I have them, as of this posting, the wheels are painted flat black. Not seen in the following picture:










Then as I had mentioned, I got the back side of the track frames painted as well....










Once thats dry enough to "stick" it to a section of cardboard, I'll paint the front side of them and then once the whole works is dry, the whole thing will be hung for complete clear coating on both sides!

See:










I'm not real concerned with the scratches and such in the back side of these, or the fronts all that much as it is after-all going ot taking a beating in competition, right? BUT it is however going to be cleaned up for "show" use.....

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

WoW, From what I see so far the tracks are looking hardcore and heavy duty ! I think these look more like what I would expect to see on a competition truck. Like they are built to pound the ground and take the abuse. Great Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

And I like the idea of removing the passenger seat, and using the seat/floor board space for batteries, etc. But I really think I would have left the passenger door able to be opened. Of course this is just my little old opinion.


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH,
Thanks! I appreciate the complement on the tracks, they are turning out just as i had thought in my headfor looks....Just as you said, to take a pounding, and give one.... and "fit" the part, of the truck, itself!

As far as the interior, it had to be done, for the floor space as a "location for such to be "inside" and somewhat protected....Which is the same reason, I made the passenger side door, a "panel", not a door. Remember this truck was a "Unit-body" meaning the body was made in such a way that the bed was part of the cab and vice-versa...SO, with that being said, the only way I could justify the door was if, the parts inside were accessible from it, and that is where the issue ensues. As that location will be like an extension of the dash to house further electronics and such and to justify the location and build up of the interior, which is also to include the air ducts for the radiator and the aftercooler. A few more parts not seen or spoke of are coming, as you'll see!

Update right now, one track is 100% done! I have to make sure it needs no touch ups and such and do what may be needed and pics will follow! Second complete track, is coming too, these are both FRONT tracks.....I am working on the way they are going to fasten to the rear differential in the front, and then the front shocks are to be next onto the frame BEFORE any rears are placed and then all the added details to follow there-after.... 

More to follow in pics!


----------



## -Hemi-

Here are a few updated pics of the A100, and its FRONT tracks.....










The first things AFTER the frames are painted is the lower 2 rollers. These MUST be the first added, as they are the ones that will NOT tolerate any side to side play, OR up and down movement, they must be glued solid to the frames! I took GREAT care to see that this was the case, to date, 4 times! I have yet to do it again, 4 more times, for the 2 rear track frames!










Showing the detail of the whole completed track, this one is for the front, drivers side track....










Showing a little of the track "tread" and direction the cleat follows! Notice, its looks as tho its upside down, and It really is! I did this for a reason. The tracks as you all know are on a monster truck, hence the cleat outside edges to be facing downward, this is for traction, in real life, on a tank they "bite" from the center, BUT have much more weight to get a good "grip" when in motion. On a monster truck not having the same amount of downward pressure, the outside edge would bit more, and allow the track to "ride" flat across, and this would give greater contact to the ground underneath it....










Shown from the back, this side will also be used as a "ladder" to get to the door for the driver to open! And the track natural "sag" over the carrier roller, this roller is rigid mounted and would only "spin" in real life, no deed for it to have a shock, or be "sprung" for tension, its merely to carry the track from the bottom roller to the top powered roller!










This shot, shows a bit more of the tread and the cleats and how the natural sag is, on the track! This was merely possible to model (the natural sag) as the tracks are one cleat, or link at a time and is supported by a clip in the center (drive clip) to the outside hinge plates, that also have a pin in them for a bit more outer edge traction!










This shows the 2 tracks, both fronts side by side.....You can see the purple paint on the rear of the track frame here, and to give an idea of what the whole BEAST is gonna look like when these are on the frame!

More to follow! The second set of tracks are being assembled!


----------



## -Hemi-

So then, as I said, more to follow! So, you seen bits and pieces of the front tracks as they were assembled, right? SO I thought while I was beginning to build the second set, simultaneously I'd get some pictures to show some of the work done with plastic shapes to achieve the appearance seen in the front set thats now complete and ready to be added to a front differential and then onto the frame of the truck!










How the roller wheel and mount gets to keep true to parallel, and or, vertical, to keep the wheels "tread" surface, horizontal to the track and other 3 corner wheels!










A bit of detail seen here, just a different angle of the same part shown above!

Thats it for now! More to come as progress happens!

ENJOY!


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> DCH,
> Thanks! I appreciate the complement on the tracks, they are turning out just as i had thought in my headfor looks....Just as you said, to take a pounding, and give one.... and "fit" the part, of the truck, itself!
> 
> As far as the interior, it had to be done, for the floor space as a "location for such to be "inside" and somewhat protected....Which is the same reason, I made the passenger side door, a "panel", not a door. Remember this truck was a "Unit-body" meaning the body was made in such a way that the bed was part of the cab and vice-versa...SO, with that being said, the only way I could justify the door was if, the parts inside were accessible from it, and that is where the issue ensues. As that location will be like an extension of the dash to house further electronics and such and to justify the location and build up of the interior, which is also to include the air ducts for the radiator and the aftercooler. A few more parts not seen or spoke of are coming, as you'll see!
> 
> Update right now, one track is 100% done! I have to make sure it needs no touch ups and such and do what may be needed and pics will follow! Second complete track, is coming too, these are both FRONT tracks.....I am working on the way they are going to fasten to the rear differential in the front, and then the front shocks are to be next onto the frame BEFORE any rears are placed and then all the added details to follow there-after....
> 
> More to follow in pics!


Ok. I remember the air ducts you cut. And I think I see why you had to make the passenger door unable to open. And I'm looking forward to seeing more on that. As for the tracks,.....They really are a thing of beauty ! And very well thought out too. Many people might have had the tracks turned around. And would not have given any thought to the driver using the tracks for a ladder. 

And I'm really loving that Plum Crazy Purple and Banana Yellow. A wicked combination for sure !! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH,
See, I plan to house the NOS bottles inside the cab too....These normally get protected in such a way I won't have too in the cab! They will mount to a platform thats mounted to the top front edge of the wheel well where the seat once mounted too! 

Then the dash, will be "extended" to the side for housing controls and such that will be OUT from the front mounted "dash" and have all the extra components inside with the wires seen from the extension dash to the item it is to control as well as any pipe work for say the NOS system, that the motor has all that piping on it, right now, not yet pictured! A few ideas on how I plan to "run" from the engine to the NOS bottles from the dash extension....Yeah, I got my work cut out for me on the details that would be seen in this whole build, and how to make them "justifiable" to work as seen! 

As far as the tracks go, placement, is the key, remember that "pointy" end of the track, "trailing" would get caught up on things if it went under say a crushed auto that it was to jump over.....With the "brute" angle end forward facing, will eliminate this that just a bit.....Not 100% completely but, enough to justify the tracks shape, and placement of the track per corner of the truck!

There are a few more secrets, I have yet to reveal so....Stay tuned LOL


----------



## -Hemi-

I may as well get it added as yet another "update" As I wait for other model assemblies to cure for handling, I keep the ole Doomz Day nearby!










Both REAR track frames, have the rigid roller in place and all supporting details as well. I'm currently awaiting the glue to cure on the lower rollers for placement to these frames! BUT that might prove a few days as it gets pretty intense for those, as they have to be just so, nothing else will do!

As I set and work on others, I went and made ALL the needed parts when I was "designing" and now have them loose "as-needed" during the build, makes for easier assembly time! So, all these little "extra's" make no mistake, they were done BEFORE any of this began going together.....When I know something will work, I run with it, and when I run with a part I'm making, I make SURE I count how many I'll need and then go for "stock" to do ALL of them all in one sitting, or at that very time when the machines are running and the wheels in my head are turning!

So, as I wait for another model to dry, and whats seen above to dry, I'm left with well, not much of anything SO, why not begin that radiator/aftercooler duct work coming of the back side of the front inner fender wells....










Just a bit of piecing it together, I might add, A LOT of compound angles to be worked out....I have yet to add the lower and upper parts, but the sides are pretty much done and in place. I do have some filling and sanding to do as they're close but not dead on, as the duct work isn't a perfect thing and using that and a starting point (kit rearward bulkhead, and that not being 100% true, let me to do a bit of smudging it to make it fit....ONCE in the truck, it won't be noticeable!










Passenger side view!










Drivers side view!

These got a ways to go, plus I have to get the whole works ready for paint as this is a center part of the model the frame then this and then the body, so.....The frame is coming along too, BUT I have to get this on it to continue with the details of the motor!

ENJOY! More to come as progress allows!


----------



## -Hemi-

Got to thinking with all this "interior" work, I ought to see what I have for "racing seats" to use in the truck, and well to my advantage, I have a few old AMT-Ertl '70 Dodge Coronet Super Bee "Pro-Street" models to then see a GREAT candidate for the Monster truck!

It needed stripped down, (was paint "Almond" from J.C. Murphy's), almost 25 years ago, if not longer.....The seat? sat in ELO (Easy Lift Off) from Ply Scale, a Testors company/division, for 2 days! That old Almond paint, that was made by I think the spray can company was named "Miracle" or something, WOW is that some damn paint now! BUT.....I got it all off the seat!



















Upon seeing how the seat looked "stripped" to bare plastic, I noticed something I didn't before! The glue! Was stuck to the PAINT! I "HAD" seat belts glued to this seat, AND the seat was glued to the car interior tub floor! NO glue distortion on the place!

I'm amazed at how long this was in that car, BEFORE I tore it down for spare parts! This same seat was in the same car, as the engine thats going in my Monster Truck!

So anyway, me, being me, I thought, How or what do I want to do with this seat, to make it better? WELL, first off, NO holes for the seat belts to pass through for the 5 point harness! SO, holes to be drilled were in order!



















So I think they look pretty even so Off to fitting the seat with a NEW seat belt arrangement I had (the old one just didn't fit well to this seat, and will be kept for a future build I'm sure!










Looks to fit pretty good, (I cut it down just a bit, to fit the seat) the other belt set up was simply to long and to wide. This one was merely just a bit to wide!)

SO I cut a few sections out of the middle, and whats missing is a center buckle, no big deal.....I'll glue it back into the belts, just before they're painted to go in the seat....

I also plan to add a seat adjustment lever in the front, to go forward and back for different peoples height, and I MIGHT add a rear back lever to adjust how much the driver sits "upright" in the seat. I then will have to make my own roll bar to justify the belts "mount" behind the seat, which is OK, I was planning to make my own roll cage for the truck anyway!

Stay tuned! MORE to follow!


----------



## -Hemi-

So as I said, more to follow, just a little here and there, SO the engine, remember that BEAST? REMEMBER me saying I had secrets to reveal? WELL heres yet another one!

I've went and gone completely overboard with it, the engine with its Superchargers, and dual Turbo's, now also sports a 200 shot of NOS to the dual Holley Double pumpers!










Thats one side, heres the other:










The piping to these, will come from 2 separate NOS tanks, INSIDE the cab! Remember "dual Everything" well I think its now showing! LOL

When I'm working on the engine specially the top side of it, I use the trucks actual frame as a holder, as it keeps it level, somewhat, AND allows me to handle the engine if needed, but holds it steady when I need to do detail work to it, OR add detail to it.... PLUS, it keeps it from sliding around on the work bench and loosening up details Ive already added!

ENJOY! More to come as I can get pictures and time for progress!


----------



## DCH10664

Please excuse me if I sound somewhat critical of your engine building skills. But it seems that for all your careful and intricate planning. You have overlooked the fact that this vehicle is going to get some absolutely terrible gas mileage !!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH10664 said:


> Please excuse me if I sound somewhat critical of your engine building skills. But it seems that for all your careful and intricate planning. You have overlooked the fact that this vehicle is going to get some absolutely terrible gas mileage !!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Well its a competition truck, remember a Monster Truck, meaning it needs all the power and torque it can get.....SO yeah I took "MPGs" into consideration just below the fact of the power it need to spin a quad-track set up LOL


----------



## DCH10664

When I seen the two Holley Double Pumper Carbs sitting on top, I said "Jeez Louise, this thing is going to drink more fuel than an abrams tanks !!"

But all jokes aside, I'm really enjoying watching this beast come to life little by little. And your attention to detail is amazing ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

Yeah, I know it, when my Step-Son stopped by last and seen it in the shop he only seen the motor and goes "Hey John, this the motor going in that monster truck, I turned and looked yep, why? He goes, you know its gonna get really crappy MPGs right? LOL So, I looked yeah so.......It gonna get serious horsepower too, and at that point the MPGs don't matter........ LMAO

AKA My Motto....."PLASTIC HORSEPOWER"

I do intense builds like this at time fellow that just keep me on the edge....I mean I LOVE detail work, no matter what or where, and to add to it, I'm a engineer that way too,. and it puts my skill to the test, and I love that "edge" feeling.....

After this one, who knows what one will become next, and what it might become!

But thanks! I appreciate the feedback on it, really makes it worth its while!


----------



## DCH10664

Just looking around and hoping for an update. :wave:


----------



## -Hemi-

-there will be I got/found the filter material I needed/wanted to carry on. SO stay tuned!!!!!

Been molding parts as of the past week.....I make a lot of my own parts, so....Specially motor parts so.....


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> -there will be I got/found the filter material I needed/wanted to carry on. SO stay tuned!!!!!
> 
> Been molding parts as of the past week.....I make a lot of my own parts, so....Specially motor parts so.....


Believe me,...I'm going to stay tuned. This is at the top of my list for builds I'm following. And I'm eager to see what's next.

As for molding. That's something I haven't tried yet. I've seen some guys document how they do it. And it looks fairly easy. But I suspect it's one of those things that looks easier than it actually is.


----------



## HarleyCowboy

:wave: Hey fellow motorheads! Just nosin around here. I see some very impressive detailing and I like the fabrication on those tracks!. Anybody here into vintage drag?


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks DCH!!!!! Yeah, I haven't done to much, BUT now that I'm over that hurdle, I'll be right back at it so.....

As far as vintage Drag, I am alittle bit.....What ya got? I'm more into the engines they use, for insame builds.....


----------



## DCH10664

Check your PM. You are in luck :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

DCH,
Thanks guy, did check! One to you in reply....

Now back to our (my) regularly scheduled program.....

Update. The floor pan has been worked on, things have been made to go in place, and some paint has been added to the floor pan of the truck! I have a little detail work to do BEFORE moving onto the rest of the trucks floor pan, BUT, the duct work has come along and will have "see-thru" filters on both sides, BUT will be in place before the interior of the cab is painted!

Pics as I have a chance to take a pic after paint is dry to touch!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Getting better and better *Hemi*! Like a knucklehead I only just now realized there are TWO blowers stacked on top of this monster... Absolutely _kick-ass!_ I never would have thought of this...I want one of these in real life...


----------



## -Hemi-

whiskeyrat said:


> Getting better and better *Hemi*! Like a knucklehead I only just now realized there are TWO blowers stacked on top of this monster... Absolutely _kick-ass!_ I never would have thought of this...I want one of these in real life...


Whiskey......ALL I can say is you and ME BOTH! I'd love to have one of these in real life, BUT, the cost of that damned motor might break us!!!!! ONLY one in the whole WORLD man!!!!!!!!! LOL

Not sure if you may have picked that up, BUT there are 2 turbos, 2 blower dual overhead cam HEMI, with dual spark plugs per cylinder.......This thing SCREAMS "POWER" :thumbsup:

Thats what I was wanting it to do in the first place....... plus to turn 4 hi-speed tracks? It need the power to be competitive!

Tho you've complained with your 1/16th scale General Lee
..... This one is like that one of yours for me! BUT when its done. the end result will be worth the effort put into it! :wave:


----------



## DCH10664

You got a PM.

Whiskey isn't the only one that missed it. I had to go back and look at the engine. There's a lot I missed. Sort of reminds me of a car I saw in a magazine. It was an old Nova. They called it Double Trouble. It had like two alternators, two batteries, two 4 barrel carbs, two of every gauge on the dash, etc. They basically doubled up on everything possible.


----------



## DCH10664

Another PM.


----------



## -Hemi-

-I see that! I'm headed to look! Thanks DCH!


----------



## DCH10664

What's happening with this beastly build ???


----------



## -Hemi-

Sadly? Not much right now.....I had to sit it aside for a short while as I took on a model buiding contest for the month of December, as a "theme" as it is to be for Christmas....(WHY nothing has been done with the ole Doomz Day monster truck build....in awhile...) The judging is December 1st.....Heres to an awesome contest, and another one for the win. not sure tho, a few pretty STEEP competitors to say the least!

AFTER that (this monday) I'll be back to working on this ole stand-by.....


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> Sadly? Not much right now.....I had to sit it aside for a short while as I took on a model buiding contest for the month of December, as a "theme" as it is to be for Christmas....(WHY nothing has been done with the ole Doomz Day monster truck build....in awhile...) The judging is December 1st.....Heres to an awesome contest, and another one for the win. not sure tho, a few pretty STEEP competitors to say the least!
> 
> AFTER that (this monday) I'll be back to working on this ole stand-by.....


Well I wish you the best of luck in the contest :thumbsup: And I hope you will share this project with us. I've seen some various types of builds with Christmas themes. And some have been pretty cool !


----------



## -Hemi-

Once the judging begins I can post it else where then as per the rules for the contest, BUT as soon as I can you'll get to see what I put together for Christmas!


----------



## -Hemi-

So then you all have been wondering, I haven't worked on this one to much BUT, over the weekend, and a little tonight, I got some done to this ole stand-by....

The frame now is painted black, and some of the intake duct work, is also on its way to being completed....Heres just a look....










Simple, the underframe got its flat black "undercoating" as spoken about!



















The last 2 pictures show the drivers side duct work "Pre-Filter" in place, it HAD to be in place for the duct work "top" to be set in place! THIS will allow me to design the lower top portion of this duct....I still need to do some "angle" work to get this side done. I have yet to make the needed "see-thru" screen for the other passenger side of the interior!

Short update, but since the absence, I thought something was better then nothing!

More to come!


----------



## whiskeyrat

Right you are Hemi, short updates are better than none! Heck, MOST of my updates are short... The Monster is coming along very well, what did you use for the "pre"-filter?


----------



## -Hemi-

Whiskey,
I used this:

http://www.modelcargarage.com/store...0&resultCnt=6&order=0&Submit.x=41&Submit.y=13

The stuff is seen in the stainless color choice, as I cut and used it on the model (Its NOT getting painted) so. just to have "something" to stand out against that all black undercoating.....And for detail sake if nothing else....


----------



## DCH10664

Don walks in hoping to find an update on the "Beast", but sees nothing. Looks all around. Even looks under the door mat in case Hemi left an update under there. No such luck. Looks on the table, hoping to find an update amongst the old dusty beer bottles. Nope, nothing there. 
Looks over in the corner and sees an empty whiskey bottle and some rat droppings. "I can guess who has been here".
Don scratches his head and walks out feeling like the little kid that's watching his favorite TV show. And then in the middle of the show. Mom walks in and turns off the TV and says "Go to bed" !!  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## -Hemi-

Sorry Don! I haven't been getting much done to the ole stand-by here......The Christmas holiday has got me....I've been lucky to have time just now to check in......Its been crazy! PLUS, when I am "back" at the bench, I got some NEW tricks to build LOL ALL for another time, I got a few started as you know, that I'd love to get finished before i start any new ones but I got some new toys to build for a latter time!


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> Sorry Don! I haven't been getting much done to the ole stand-by here......The Christmas holiday has got me....I've been lucky to have time just now to check in......Its been crazy! PLUS, when I am "back" at the bench, I got some NEW tricks to build LOL ALL for another time, I got a few started as you know, that I'd love to get finished before i start any new ones but I got some new toys to build for a latter time!


Believe me, I know how it is. The holidays always have me running around like a chicken with it's head cut off !! In all honesty, I will just be glad when it's all over with. So that I can hopefully get a little time to relax.

And I've really got no room to talk,....cause I think I got more half-finished projects. Than I do finished. :tongue:
I hope you and yours have a joyful holiday. And I look forward to seeing your updates whenever you get back in the saddle.


----------



## scottnkat

No worries, man - take your time. It'll get done when it gets done. Maybe after the holidays you can get back at it.


----------



## -Hemi-

Well everyone, NOT to get your hopes up on this build, BUT to post something so that everyone knows....

One, I've been busy since just before Christmas, it has been hectic and has lightened up a little, THEN here around new years (day or so after) we in New England, got an ice storm and it took out my power for a bit and in the mean time that power outage also killed my DSL box for internet access, SO, right now, I'm on a piggybacked "wireless" connection. That being said, as soon as Fairpoint gets me the replacement in the mail, I ought to be back online, normally. I await that DSL box in the mail!

Then off to another issue, its with our very own administration. I've contacted them over an issue (a couple of issues, within the site NOT the members) and they have 100% totally ignored me and the fellow that did reply, can't do anything about any one of the issues. I keep getting a "script" error, and it has lead my anti-virus to believe its an attack, BOTH the download, and the Anti-Virus support techs.....BROUGHT this to the Admin, attention, nothing.....AND this also has infected my computer with some sort of Adware too... as the IP isd coming from Hobby Talk, BE CAREFUL what you open people on this site, it could take your computer pretty quickly....

This being said, I am doing a project for one of our members here and once thats done as this is the only place I have contact with him, I'm leaving Hobby Talk.


----------



## DCH10664

Geez Hemi, I will surely hate to see you leave Hobby Talk ! I've really enjoyed your build of the Monster truck, your sense of humor, and talking with you. And of course, I've enjoyed your knowledge of all things Mopar. 

If you are going to be showing your builds and such on another hobby site. Please let me know. Would love to keep up with you if possible.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Hemi I hate to see you go, but I understand. Just don't disappear before you finish this build! And let me know where it is you end up posting your work so I can find you and follow along!


----------



## -Hemi-

WELL, now everyone ought to know, Ole John is back! -and the issues I was having have been seemingly taken care of, I thought I'd bring this one back to the "active" points of the forums here....

With that said, I have taken this single Monster truck and have gone fuull blown race team, the truck is only a division, and I'm planning out a transporter truck, built from a Dodge L-700 from Lindberg, with a scratch built trailer to haul the truck and or a quart mile race car, as well as house parts, and a small "traveling" garage, all on the trailer to the truck.....

NOW with that all typed out, the truck L-700, will have long haul fuel tanks, as well as be made a tandem "powered" axle set (not a single screw as Lindberg made it) with air suspension and the works...... I'm also adding chrome rims all around (AND if I can find more for the trailer as well! This trailer I speak of, is gonna be a VERY intense build, the monster truck will ride the rear most portion of it, "open" as just a "drive on trailer" would be. So the monster truck A100 will be seen from both sides and the rear.... BUT "removable" to drive a race car in its place.

So, now that I have all this "announced" watch my race team........UNFOLD!


----------



## DCH10664

Looking forward to seeing all this come together !


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Don!

I'll be working on this one a bit in the not to far future as I want to get the 2 trucks done that I'm working on as the "Father & Son" set I'm doing BEFORE "Fathers Day" in honor to my Dad, and all, then after that I'm back to "Doomz Day" Racing... LOL Which will be partly named after my Dad as the "owner".....

As his life long nick name was "Buddy"" as he was a Buddy Holly fan...... BUT the lastname is going to be a bit..............awkward......"GahleuBahm" as in Glue-Bomb"..... LOL As we all know and have heard of so..... kinda serious in one way with my Dad involved, but funny at the same time.....

SO when all said and done it will be called "Buddy GahleuBahm & Son Doomz Day" Garage, & Race Team"


----------



## DCH10664

-Hemi- said:


> Thanks Don!
> 
> I'll be working on this one a bit in the not to far future as I want to get the 2 trucks done that I'm working on as the "Father & Son" set I'm doing BEFORE "Fathers Day" in honor to my Dad, and all, then after that I'm back to "Doomz Day" Racing... LOL Which will be partly named after my Dad as the "owner".....
> 
> As his life long nick name was "Buddy"" as he was a Buddy Holly fan...... BUT the lastname is going to be a bit..............awkward......"GahleuBahm" as in Glue-Bomb"..... LOL As we all know and have heard of so..... kinda serious in one way with my Dad involved, but funny at the same time.....
> 
> SO when all said and done it will be called "Buddy GahleuBahm & Son Doomz Day" Garage, & Race Team"


Now that's seriously Cool !! I like it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks Don......... Sadly, I lost Dad just over a year ago.... and I'm still feeling a bit of it as we were close (he's the blame I got back into model cars!) not that its a bad thing, BUT......It allows my mind to open up a bit more to that world and add in some of my model railroading traits to make it all interesting.... Which brings me to the whole "sha-bang"....

See, I planned to build a diorama of a garage to take pictures of finish builds........ OK so, I had to come up with a garage name...... (HAD the A100 "Doomz Day" already started!) SO, to have a garage, sponsoring a monster truck, and then went and got a thought in my head to make a 1/4 mile car, WELL this ALL has to be "transported" right? SO. thats where that all started, BUT, I needed a owner and owner name..... I actually said it backwards in my above posting.....

Its gonna be "Buddy Gahleubahm & Son Garage, and Dooms Day Race Team".


----------



## DCH10664

I think it's a cool idea. And a great name ! Plus it shows a sense of humor and some imagination. While at the same time paying a tribute to your Father. I can just imagine that if he was anything like you seem to be. He would likely have a good laugh about the name. And give you an approving slap on the back.

Keep moving forward with this idea. I will certainly be watching.


----------



## -Hemi-

Thanks man! Much appreciated, and yes, he is where I get my sense of humor from SO I know he'da approved of it.....

I thought it was a cool idea....


----------

